# lost one dog, saved another...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey everyone... I know I am not the most well known member, but I would like to share something with others who can relate (other dog owners).

I recently had to put my dog (really my best friend and companion) Teak down. She was a stray I adopted from the pound when she was 4 months old. A large Shepherd mix, she was with me for exactly 11 1/2 years to the day I got her, untill I had to put her to rest. The last year of her life she has been fighting many illnesses and although I hoped for the best, when her lungs started failing my vet said it was time to let her go.

Teak was a great dog... and even as I write this I am choking up and brought to tears. 12 years of great times, memories and getting me through rough patches in life. She will never be forgotten!

Here she is about 5 years ago. We spent countless hours out doors... biking, hiking, skiing, etc.


















I knew I would have to have another dog in my life, there was no question. I had actually started looking at the pounds locally (in Timmins, Kirkland Lake,, NEw Liskeard etc) immediately. I found this dog at the Timmins SPCA shelter, a male Vizsla who was abandoned and was set to be transfered to southern Ontario on Good Friday. Thursday, I took off of work early and went to see him. INstantly I fell in love with him and adopted him! 

WHen I got Teak, it was a similar thing. I knew right away that dog was meant to be with me, and me with her. With this new one, it was much the same. After 3 days together, we are getting along great and I am so greatful for finding such a handsom dog and being able to give him a loving and caring home. He has brought a new joy to my life. 

So, meet my new dog, Gibson!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee I would be calling it Mahogany ... ya know .. after Teak... Rescued dogs are the way to go. Never understand paying for a breed. 

Have fun.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm Gibson.






You know of course you could have found just as good a dog for far less money (or built one yourself).



As for you not being a very well known member, based on the guit boxes you've built FROM SCRATCH, you're quite well known and respected around here.


Nice doggies. I'm not a dog guy but I love other people's dogs.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Gee I would be calling it Mahogany ... ya know .. after Teak... Rescued dogs are the way to go. Never understand paying for a breed.
> 
> Have fun.


I was thinking of another wood related name. But I wanted something short and easy to call out. The next best thing was something music related! Bigsby was an option, but Gibson seemed to fit him the best.

So, I finally have myself a genuine Gibson!  And now all those people who say Gibson's are dogs can say it with some truth! 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Bigsby was an option, but Gibson seemed to fit him the best.
> 
> So, I finally have myself a genuine Gibson!  And now all those people who say Gibson's are dogs can say it with some truth!
> 
> AJC


Just get one of those spring dog leads... 

Your funny milkman :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

First off, condolences on the loss of Teak. Most of us are accustomed to friendships that just fizzle out due to disinterest or drifting apart. Ending a solid friendship for good without any hope of ever resuming it is a tough thing to do. I feel for you.

Gibson looks like a good dog. And since the birthplace of Gibson is in the heart of a state that shares a lot in common with Northern Ontario, that's another reason why it's a good name. Just like mahogany, it's *resonant*. And, as a shelter dog, I think we can consider this Gibson suitably "relic'd".:smile:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry for your loss AJ, been there and it's sure not easy.

Gibson is a great looking dog, more pics please.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Always hard to put a friend and companion down . I recently had to put our Golden Retriever "Omega" to sleep and we had her for over 15 years . 

Our dog before her ( Lady) had come from a local pound and she was a wonderful black flat coat retrevier who was with us for many years and was a real loss to when the time came . 

I'm sure at some point I'm find another companion as the house seems very empty now but I think the wife and I will wait a bit . 

Glad you found Gibson and will be giving him a good home . :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Sorry for your loss AJ, been there and it's sure not easy.
> 
> Gibson is a great looking dog, more pics please.


This is all I have, a few my wife took with her point and shoot. I have to get more with my SLR later on


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sorry about losing your friend 

congrats on rescuing another! I want a dog big enough to guard the music room i plan on owning, but first i need to have the space, time and money to take care of one! we have 2 SPCA kittens (little guys were expensive!), they're a hilarious tag-team. I get to see them this weekend with any luck .

I'm sure that you'll have some entertaining stories about the adventures you and Gibson go on in no time


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

It's always hard when you lose a dog but it's good to see you've got Gibson with you now. I'm sure you'll have many years of friendship and companionship together.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

AJ,

Sorry to hear about Teak - she looked like a lovely girl.

Glad you have a new friend though.... thanks for posting this. We also went through losing a good friend not long ago. 

So.... Cisco says....

Welcome Gibson!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Losing your dog is one of the hardest things in life for sure. 

Congratz on finding a new friend. Rescued dogs are the best.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of Teak. I have a 6 yr old Blck Lab whom I adore! He's my best friend for sure. I already get teary eyed knowing that I'll lose him, but I have to content myslf knowing that I gave him the best life a doggie could have..

Congrats on Gibson, by Sis in Law has one and although they are a handleful, what a beautiful affectionate dog!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry for the loss.

Timely thread ....... My 15 year-old spaniel just had a "stroke" last night. It was her 2nd one and as old as she's getting, I'm hoping she can recover just one more time.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

(I kinda thought you were one of the better known members here - made famous with those briliant works of art )

sorry for the loss - I never used to be a "pet" person....but we got a dog for our youngest daughter 2 years ago....he's become my dog in the time since........and even though he's an incredibly ridiculous little schnauzer - I still can't imagine our lives without him...

the new guy - Gibson - looks like he'll do his absolute best to fill the void - congrats!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Every time I read about someone having to put their buddy down it chokes me up. My dog Zoe is the first dog I've ever had and though she's only going to be four this summer I dread the day I have to say goodbye. I remember thinking on the first ride home with the little pup on my lap that I'm gonna be in a world of hurt in about 15 or so years. Since then I've really fallen in love with her and can't even think about it without choking up but that's what you sign up for when you get a pet. They pay you back so much that it's worth the pain when the time comes to let them go.
I'm glad to see you have another set of paws around. They're both beautiful.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

For the others who have recently (and not so recently) lost their dogs I am sorry - and man I know what its like when you love a dog a lot more than just as a "pet". Teak was not only a huge part of my life but of my parents as well. Gibson will be a surprise to them, as they went away on a holiday days after we lost Teak. I hope they are as excited as I am!

I had actually come close to losing Teak before, she was hit early on in life by a truck and was given little chance of survival. But she pulled through and the vets didnt believe it, how she recovered and went on to live a normal, mostly healthy life. 

Gibson, although I have now only had him for 3 1/2 days has surprisingly become so attached to my wife and I (mostly me though!) and it is just amazing... I feel just like I did 12 yrs ago but now I know a lot more about dogs and its a lot easier in many ways.

My wife is off today, and he is with her. I cant wait untill work is over so I can go home and see him, and take him out for a run! 

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, its hard to believe that I have had "my Gibson" for near a month and a half already! I still think of Teak daily... but having a very active and somewhat crazy (crazy in a good way though!) doggy companion has certainly reminded me that every dog is different, yet you share the same love and companionship. Teak was very different than Gibson - but they are so similar in many ways as well.

I have lost 12 pounds in the past 5 1/2 weeks - since I am walking Gibson from 1 to 3 hours daily depending upon the day. I have a lot of excellent trails near home we go on off leash, and Gibson gets along with all the other dogs we meet! Teak had a pretty dominant side and I always had to be careful. Gibson is on the other hand very easygoing and wants to play all the time.

ANyhow, thats just a short update. Things are great and life is better for both me and Gibson I am sure. 

AJC


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gibons looks happy as a pig in sh**. Looks like you guys are taking great care of him.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Great story, thanks!

We lost my wifes 10 yr old golden retriever (seen below on one of her final days) to pancreatic cancer in october of last year. It was a tough few months for all of us, but most of all for my malamute cross (also from a rescue), who had known the golden as her surrogate big sister since we got her as a 9 month old.
About a month after the golden passed away, my wife got a 2 yr old mix (? australian shepherd, nova scotian retriever, brittany spaniel maybe?) formerly from a shelter, but more recently from a family that was separating and unable to keep her. For the first few months, Mila (my malamute) continued to mope and grieve, and had very little interest in her new friend. 
But recently has come around to her old self and the 2 are becoming good playmates for each other (2nd pic). Looking forward to it being a happy home again!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! The new one looks like a cross between a golden retriever and a Nova Scotis Duck Toller. The slightly upturned nose might indicate a duck toller somewhere in the ancestry. My sister and her husband had a Duck Toller cross and her snout looked the same as your new pup.
If you loo at some photos of Duck Tollers you will see a very disticntive head and snout snout that can be very recognizeable - different from other retrievers.

Brian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

AJ does that mean I have to get a dog to lose weight.. crap .... congrats...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> AJ does that mean I have to get a dog to lose weight.. crap .... congrats...


Well, I forgot that when Teak was a puppy to about 6 or 7 yrs old, I weighed nearly 30 lbs less (I was also in my 20's  ). When she slowed down, I also started to walk and bike less. Now that I have another active dog who needs a regular run 2X a day, I have to keep up to him, and the weight loss is just a bonus! I am also eating more and watching what I eat less - the magic of exercise 

Those dogs look awesome Diablo - I never tire of seeing dogs in action. I have thousands of pictures of Teak out and about (all film) and now I am going to start carrying my camera with me (digital though, a lot cheaper!) and taking pics of Gibby.

It was really fun & interesting to see how he has come to accept me and my family as his new one, and each week becomes more and more comfortable. I think he knows now he has found a permanent family.

AJC


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks AJ. A digital camera is great for pet owners and parents. And you're right, dogs are a great incentive to stay active as well as keep a tidy house (unless you like your shoes being chewed on)  .

Bscott, Katie definitely has the markings of a Nova scotian, but a very different body shape (longer, taller and leaner...shes actually only 35lbs..within range for a duck toller, but displaced differently), so its real hard to tell.
The action shot doesnt really do her justice. She looks more like this shot most of the time.









We're used to not knowing our dogs pedigrees. My Malamute mix was from the Humane Society and was rescued from a homeless commune called Tent City in Toronto as a pup, so we're just guessing that she likely has some Malamute, husky and possibly german shepherd or border collie in her.
In the end, it doesnt matter.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I feel your pain, as well as your joy. Our family has always been dog owners. I have had to put them down, watched one get ran over by a van when I was about 13 or so... Even had to give a few away when times were bad. it always hurts. Right now we have two. Kingston (Golden Doodle) and Abby (Maltese/Poodle). Kingston is a big goof and only concerns himself with food and fun. Abby sits in the window all day waiting for me to get home. I would be lost without her, especially. 

Enjoy your new addition to the family.

Dogs, unlike humans will never let you down. They ask for very little and give you a ton of love in return.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I like Kingston's serious expression  I lol'd.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That pic is awesome. He looks none too impressed with wearing a T-shirt! :smile:



GuitarsCanada said:


>


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Diablo - you are so right - in the end it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I too have a malamute cross. The other half is German Shepperd. Good think she is pretty because the brain sucker really got her. She is a big (120 lbs.) loving sucky baby who will do just about anything for food. I think next to eating, her favorite thing to do is to shed her fine undercoat of hair all over. Wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful dogs! This is my Boy! He's my best friend and Running partner. Someone gave me the book Marley and me and I cannot bring myself to read it, let alone watch the movie.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Beautiful dogs! This is my Boy! He's my best friend and Running partner. Someone gave me the book Marley and me and I cannot bring myself to read it, let alone watch the movie.


Great, I mean *GREAT* picture! I think I know your dog from the picture alone!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ajcoholic...Sounds like you're like me...a dog makes life so much better. Both of mine are snoozing near my feet right now.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Great, I mean *GREAT* picture! I think I know your dog from the picture alone!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


You're absolutly right! It totally captures him!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Congrats on helping a pooch out. Here is my adopted buddy, Bronx. Bin with me now three weeks, and i couldn't be happier, or him for that matter!

CT.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I read Marley and Me last year. Great book, if you are a dog lover you will definitely find it a great read. However, the inevitable ending will bring you to tears.

My wife bugged the hell out of me to see the movie with her. I couldnt bring myself to do it. Especially when it was just about the time I lost Teak.

Anyhow, you all have some great dogs!

AJC


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Condolences on the loss of Teak.

Congratulations on the adoption of Gibson.

No animal is more committed to their owner than a dog, and none are more gratifying.








Murphy

My best friend, aside from my wife!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Beautiful dogs! This is my Boy! He's my best friend and Running partner. Someone gave me the book Marley and me and I cannot bring myself to read it, let alone watch the movie.


Bit of a close talker I see.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My 16 year-old, deaf, half-blind,double-stroked Spaniel, and my 11 year-old Redbone Hound. Both still try to act like pups.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Our two, considerably smaller than some of the horse sized dogs that you guys have. My friend, another big dog lover, calls them "barking cats". :smile:Still full of love though. Bella on the left, a Poodle/American Eskimo mix, and Copper on the right, a Shih Tzu/Terrier mix.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I too have a malamute cross. The other half is German Shepperd. Good think she is pretty because the brain sucker really got her. She is a big (120 lbs.) loving sucky baby who will do just about anything for food. I think next to eating, her favorite thing to do is to shed her fine undercoat of hair all over. Wouldn't trade her for anything.


She's quite a looker!
Yup, Mal's can really be food motivated. When I took mine to agility training I had to STOP using treats as rewards because as long as she knew I had them, she would focus on begging for them, and completely lose interest in learning the tricks.
And yes, she'll also blow out her coat a couple times a year, leaving cat sized tumbleweeds of fur (you can actually even feel the warmth of it just by holding it in your hand) all over the house.

Curious, does yours howl like a wolf the way most Mal's/Huskies do? I cant get mine to do it on cue, nor can I get her to stop once she starts on her own. doesnt seem to be anything in particular that triggers it. 
Funny thing is, the younger nova scotian has started doing it from imitating the mal. even throws her head back when she does it  cute and annoying simultaneously.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

She doesn't howl at all. Whines, grumbles, "talks" a lot. Barks at cats (hates cats) and the ground hog that lives in the yard. Couldn't care less about the squirrils though. Getting a lot of exersize chasing bumble bees lately. She can hear them across the yard and the radar ears perk up on full alert.


----------

